# Session Tutorial



## Franklin (2. Mrz 2011)

Hi...ich muss mich mit Sessions auseinandersetzen, finde aber keine gute Unterlagen die das verständlich rüber bringen 

Hat vlt jmd ein gutes Tutorial für mich? 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mrz 2011)

Session ist ja auch kein Einzelthema, zu dem irgendjemand was schreibt,

du brauchst ein Buch über J2EE oder das jeweilige höhere Framework das du einsetzt, falls du eins einsetzt (Struts, JSF, Seam, ..),
ohne einen Gesamtüberblick über das Thema kann man zu Sessions nichts sagen,
wenn man den Gesamtüberblick hat, dann gibt es in den jeweiligen Büchern doch sicher Detailkapitel zu Sessions


----------



## Franklin (2. Mrz 2011)

Hi SlaterB 

Ich habe 3 JSPs in denen jeweils einige Daten eingegeben werden und anschließend in ein Servlet geladen und in eine DB gespeichert werden.
Am ersten habe ich eine Passwortabfrage (User + PW)....
wenn ich nun alle Daten eingegeben habe möchte ich erneut auf meine 2te JSP, aufgrund meiner PW-Abfrage aber komme ich wieder auf meinen Anmeledebildschirm....

PW-Abfrage:
(Ist nur eine simple Abfrage --> nicht schön  )

```
String pwmita = request.getParameter("AnmeldeName");
                    String pw = request.getParameter("passwort");
                    String pwmit = request.getParameter("AnmeldeName");
                    if (pwmita == null || pw == null
                            || !pw.equals(pwmit)) {
                        response.sendRedirect("index.jsp?error=true");
                        return;
```

Weiters sollte diese Weiterleitung auf die 2te JSP automatisch nach 5sec passieren...

Geht das auch irgendwie leichter bzw. hab ich das Thema verständlich erläutert? 
mfg Franklin


----------



## homer65 (2. Mrz 2011)

Franklin hat gesagt.:


> Hi SlaterB
> ... hab ich das Thema verständlich erläutert?


Ehrlich gesagt nein.
Zumindest habe ich nicht verstanden worum es geht.
Der einzige Punkt, der mir auffällt ist die automatische Weiterleitung nach 5 Sekunden.
Dazu läßt sich sagen, das bei JSP automatisch gar nichts passiert. Per JSP reagiert man nur auf Aktionen des Benutzers.
Ohne Aktion des Benutzers passiert rein gar nichts.
Um eine Automatik zu implementieren bräuchte es Techniken wie Javascript.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mrz 2011)

ok, für mich klang die erste Frage eher nach einer allgmeinen Abhandlung über das Thema,
nun suchst du nur konkrete Problemstellungen, da sind einfache Tutorials sicher geeigneter

ich programmiere selber im dem Bereich aktuell nicht, kann dir da nicht unbedingt konkret weiterhelfen,
aber nur ganz allgemein deinen Code und deine Aussagen betrachtet:
wieso 'pwmita' und 'pwmit', sind die nicht dasselbe?

wenn das die Daten vom ersten Request sind, dann sind die entweder da oder nicht, das kann man doch prüfen,
wo spielt dort die Session eine Rolle?

freilich macht es wenig Sinn, nur die User-Eingaben vom Request untereinander zu prüfen,
musst du nicht irgendwo aus der DB (oder eben der Session als Cache) das vorher bekannte Passwort zum Vergleich laden?


----------



## Franklin (2. Mrz 2011)

Hi Homer65

Entschuldige meine schlechte Beschreibung.
Danke habe jetzt eine Seite gefunden, mit der ich etwas anfangen kann 

Danke für eure rasche Hilfe 
Schönen Tag noch...


----------

